# Community > Resource Library >  Trappers Hunters n co

## BRADS

Another forum book :Have A Nice Day: 
Who wants?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Ill go second  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

You could save me postage just read fast :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

I do read fast, just need the time and inclination.

----------


## sakokid

Hehe I got it for Xmas. It's a very good book. So is wayne blakes first book also. Recommended.

----------


## Gibo

Il go after you VC  :Wink: 
Or I could go after @jakewire on both  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## BRADS

> Il go after you VC 
> Or I could go after @jakewire on both


I'll post it to you tomorrow mate :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Ok. Thanks

----------


## jakewire

I'm keen , will post on both or one to whomever wants them/it.
I read pretty quick.

----------

